
Rackspace announces AWS managed service offerings - aritraghosh007
http://blog.rackspace.com/newsarticles/rackspace-announces-aws-managed-service-offerings-at-reinvent/
======
aaronbrethorst
Scoble's press release on this manages to combine a Thomas Friedman'ism, self-
congratulations, and even a registered trademark symbol: ®...And it's only
available on Facebook, of course[1].

Meanwhile, this all buries the lede: Rackspace has lost to Amazon, and it's
trying to pivot into becoming a consulting business before it completely
implodes.

[1] [https://www.facebook.com/notes/robert-scoble/rackspace-
annou...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/robert-scoble/rackspace-announces-
aws-managed-service-offerings-my-why/10156632931065355)

~~~
subway
I disagree with this being an admission of Rackspace losing, and think it's
more that Rackspace is finally embracing the ideals internally communicated
for over a decade now -- Rackspace isn't a technology company, but rather a
service company that heavily leverages technology.

The cash cow at Rackspace isn't running servers or even VMs in a data center.
It's providing management of those resources.

It's also woth noting AWS is only the latest 3rd party RAX supports, following
Azure, Office365, and Google Apps. It's quite likely other environments are
supported in one-off arrangements.

------
dbg31415
How is Rackspace still a thing?

Their customer support is shit, takes days to get back to you -- then without
any real explanation, "Our engineers were able to fix the issue that our cloud
server engineers caused."

Worse, let's say you have them look into your actual code (as I've seen some
clients do), and 1/2 the time Rackspace just outsources the work to whatever
crappy dev shop has availability. So then the followup ticket is, "Why are all
the permissions on the server jacked up?" And the response, "Oh, we didn't
know how to run the provisioning scripts, or read the documentation, so we
just set everything everywhere on your production box to 777... cool?" RUN
away from Rackspace. Run.

~~~
jvdongen
Hmmm I've a distinctly different experience. In my experience their support is
good and their engineers quite knowledgeable. Tickets are dealt with within
reasonable time frames. If I really do need something to happen quickly, I can
call in and have someone knowledgeable on the phone within 10 minutes, who
often will do whatever is necessary right away. During a recent issue they had
two engineers in two time zones working on it, to shorten the time to fix as
much as possible (still took a long time, but it was a difficult issue so
...).

------
rogeryu
Clicking that link, I see: 403 Forbidden --- nginx. If that's the service they
provide...

[http://blog.rackspace.com/newsarticles/rackspace-
announces-a...](http://blog.rackspace.com/newsarticles/rackspace-announces-
aws-managed-service-offerings-at-reinvent/)

------
jaoued
Still waiting for Rackspace to offer Mac Servers hosting service. The current
offerings out there really suck.

~~~
nitrogen
Is there a hardware alternative to throwing a bunch of Mac Pro cylinders or
Mac Minis into custom-made racks? It seems like the density would be
_terrible_.

~~~
pietherr
Have you seen [http://photos.imgix.com/racking-mac-
pros](http://photos.imgix.com/racking-mac-pros) ?

~~~
abluecloud
I loved that writeup.

